# aqui tienes Navidad??



## PONTEDEUME

Como posso traduzir para português, *aqui tienes la Navidad? *:  aquí tens o Natal? , aqui há Natal?..a ideia é dizer aqui está agora o Natal (mesmo estes dias vai chegar) e também para dizer aqui, na nossa localidade, também há Natal.


----------



## Carfer

_'Vem aí o Natal'_, talvez.


----------



## PONTEDEUME

Prezado Carfer, percebí a tradução mas procuro alguma coisa mais semelhante à frase espanhola. A ideia é como de costume na capa dum catálogo e "aqui tienes" pretende um duplo sentido: aqui tienes...Navidad (mas também referido a aquí tienes surtido de Navidad, aqui tienes la colección de Navidad)

Percebe?, por isso gostaria de saber se é possível:

Aqui tem ... Natal !
Aqui há ....Natal!

obrigado.


----------



## Carfer

PONTEDEUME said:


> Prezado Carfer, percebí a tradução mas procuro alguma coisa mais semelhante à frase espanhola. A ideia é como de costume na capa dum catálogo e "aqui tienes" pretende um duplo sentido: aqui tienes...Navidad (mas também referido a aquí tienes surtido de Navidad, aqui tienes la colección de Navidad)
> 
> Percebe?, por isso gostaria de saber se é possível:
> 
> Aqui tem ... Natal !
> Aqui há ....Natal!
> 
> obrigado.



Sim, eu tinha percebido isso, só que não vejo maneira de reunir as duas ideias numa expressão portuguesa. Se o acento for no conteúdo do catálogo, a frase que costumo ver é, simplesmente, _'para o seu Natal', _se for na proximidade dele, _'vem aí o Natal'. _Soa-me estranha qualquer das alternativas que propôs e não vejo como conjugá-las.


----------



## PONTEDEUME

também o folheto vai estar em espanhol, por isso gostava de ter algo mais semelhante ao "aquí tienes "traduzido para português.

aqui tens.. seria textual mas tenho a dúvida da frequência em Portugal.


----------



## PONTEDEUME

também o folheto vai estar em espanhol, por isso gostava de ter algo mais semelhante ao "aquí tienes "traduzido para português.aqui tens.. seria textual mas tenho a dúvida da frequência em Portugal.

também pode ser " *Para si... Natal"* ???

obrigado pelo esclarecimento


----------



## Vanda

Talvez: Aqui está o Natal!


----------



## Fanaya

E '_eis aqui o Natal'???_


----------



## _Nightcrawler_

Creio que a tradução do Carfer está mais em conta embora não seja a tradução literal.


----------



## PONTEDEUME

*Aquí está  ...o Natal    *   ????????????  pode ser a mais aproximada do castelhano???


----------



## WhoSoyEu

E que tal: "o Natal chegou/está chegando"?


----------



## PONTEDEUME

*eu quero saber se "Aquí está o Natal" é correcto? . Eu agradeço muito as variantes mas eu tenho de aproximar o mais possível (sem ultrapassar o correcto português e o lêxico português).*


----------



## sorollexiste

o natal já tá aqui, exemplo:
_o Natal ja ta aqui_ na porta

ou 
Aqui já ta chegando o Natal!


----------



## sorollexiste

PONTEDEUME said:


> *eu quero saber se "Aquí está o Natal" é correcto? . .*



veja: http://coisasnaosaocomocomecamsaocomoacabam.blogspot.com/2008/12/e-aqui-est-o-natal.html


----------



## Carfer

PONTEDEUME said:


> *eu quero saber se "Aquí está o Natal" é correcto? . Eu agradeço muito as variantes mas eu tenho de aproximar o mais possível (sem ultrapassar o correcto português e o lêxico português).*



Não se pode dizer que seja incorrecto, mas é invulgar. _'Aqui está' _usa-se, sobretudo, para exibir, mostrar, alguma coisa. Não me soa muito bem.


----------



## PONTEDEUME

precisamente prezado Carfer, eis o que quero chegar, aquí está o Natal...é porque dentro do catálogo há centenas de produtos para amostrar.

percebe a minha intenção???


----------



## Audie

Concordo com Carfer: '_Aqui está o Natal'_ não soa muito bem. 
Combinando as sugestões de WhoSoyEu e sorollexiste, soaria bem natural para brasileiros:
 '_Aqui (dentro) o Natal já chegou!'_, 
_'O Natal já chegou aqui!'
 'Já é Natal aqui!'_ 
'_Aqui (dentro) já é Natal_!'.


----------



## PONTEDEUME

fico ainda confuso ...tendo que respeitar o "aqui" ou ser mais semelhante ao espanhol, pode ser?

eis aqui o Natal ??
Natal... aqui há ??
Natal.. aqui chegou ??


----------



## PONTEDEUME

Portanto para encerrar o debate, 

*AQUI CHEGOU...  !!!!!!!!!
*
é talvez a melhor opção¿¿¿??  , obrigado pela opinião


----------



## Capitão Haddok

Quanto a mim, a melhor opção é sem dúvida: "O Natal está aqui". É a maneira normal de mostrar uma coisa ou indicar a localização dela. Se quiser pode trocar os lugares: "Está aqui o Natal", ou mesmo "Já está aqui o Natal", ainda que então parece pôr em destaque o aspecto temporal. "Eis o Natal" também não está mal, mas resulta menos coloquial ("Eis aqui" resulta redundante). Mas na verdade ainda faltam quase dois meses


----------

